# Man, I wish that I had an extra $325



## Shootymacshootface

This is only 40 minutes from me. It's 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
been outside but the ways haven't rusted yet.


----------



## DavidR8

Oh man...that looks like it could be a steal.


----------



## Barncat

Go buy it if the ways are decent! If you regret buying it tomorrow, repost it for $1000


----------



## MrWhoopee

Sell a kidney


----------



## NCjeeper

^^
Or plasma.


----------



## Shootymacshootface

One of everything that I have two of.


----------

